# new puppy



## nikimom23 (Mar 13, 2012)

We got a new puppy. We were told it was part lab shephard rottie and pit. We are now wondering if she was right or just guessing. She even has lil wrinkles in her face and is brindle (reverse I think). Just wondering if anyone knows by looking if they are right or not. I am questioning the rottie pot for sure.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

not really sure what she is, but have to say shes beautiful


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

She is REALLY freaking cute! Maybe she has a little mastiff in her?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I would say some mastiff some pit and maybe something else but I dont know. But TOTALLY ADORABLE!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I would absolutely say some mastiff.. I LOVE brindles.. she is adorable!!!


----------



## nikimom23 (Mar 13, 2012)

I did a search on mastiffs since I ran into my friend and she said mastiff so I looked it up and there was a pic that looked like her. I think the previous owner was wrong saying pit and rottie. Yea maybe still lab and shepherd but definately mastiff has to be in her. Thanks for the replys and compliments My family doesn't want anything to do with her cause they heard about the Rottie part but if I find out there isn't any in her and it is just mastiff maybe they will at least try to get to know her. Showing a pic of the mastiff I found.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I think regardless. your family will fall in love with her.. there's a lot of stigmas with rots, pits, and GSDs.. the people closest to you will figure out that a lot are wrong, or they'll just call yours an exception.. )


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I see a Mastiff mix, very cute. Congrats!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cute pup


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The paws and ears are screaming mastiff mix. Very cute!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

First thing I saw was a Mastiff head/muzzle. Mastiffs have great personalities, laid back and steady.


----------



## technodog (Dec 31, 2010)

looks like a fila brasileiro to me. 
mastiff type for sure, don't english mastiffs come in brindle too?


----------

